
The wave of unicorn IPOs reveals Silicon Valley’s groupthink - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2019/04/17/the-wave-of-unicorn-ipos-reveals-silicon-valleys-groupthink
======
foobarbazetc
The best part is that park is still closed.

